# Introducing HausofArms.com



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I know I've been a bit absent (again) as of late but I wanted to point your attention to Dad's new site: http://www.HausofArms.com

He's specializing in Thompson Center Encore components, parts and rifles, but he's an FFL so isn't limited to anything. His prices are awesome and he's a straight shooter for sure.

I'll try to be on a bit more in the coming weeks. My daughter, Lil' Ebbs from the Crickett Review vid started Kindergarten a couple weeks ago! Talk about growing up fast and life speeding up to a crazy pace!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey, at least you pop your head in when you need to promote something. That's a good start!









HAHA.... you KNOW I am just ribbing you man.







Real happy to see Dad's new site live. He really deserves this and I hope that any of the guys who are into T/C will give him a shot first. He's cheaper than most guys on pricing and knows more about these guns than anyone i've ever met. He can get a guy setup really good with a CHEAP system that can get them thru big game, small game, shotgunning, muzzleloader season and more. The encore is one heck of a system!

P.S. - Let him know we have an all new "password reset" feature in case he cannot access the site himself for some reason.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah I know, I'm always around when something needs a town crier.

I'm impressed that he essentially did the thing himself from start to finish. I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks. At the very least the old dog will learn bad habits all on his own.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope it all goes well for your father and his new website.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks to be a nice site. I'm sure that he'll do great with it. Congrats tc4me(he is a member here) !


----------

